# 2012 X5 xDrive35i instrument panel problem.



## ev9703 (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a 2012 X5 xDrive35i. All the gauges work perfectly fine on my dashboard. However, the lights are very dim and a little tough to see during night time driving. If I turn the wheel to adjust the "instrument lighting", it merely stays the same (dim).
Do I just need to pull out the entire unit and replace all the 12 volt/ 1.5 watt bulbs?
I'm hoping so!!
Any other suggestions???????
Much appreciated.


----------

